# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Roccat Kone XP im Test: Diese Gaming-Maus kann mehr als nur gut aussehen!



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Roccat Kone XP im Test: Diese Gaming-Maus kann mehr als nur gut aussehen!*

					Ihre einmalige und ansprechende 3D-RGB-Beleuchtung macht die gerade erst auf den Markt gekommene Roccat Kone XP zum echten Hingucker. Wie unser Test zeigt, kann der jüngste Spross der legendären Kone-Modellreihe aber auch mit seiner sehr guten Ausstattung, Ergonomie und Sensorleistung überzeugen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Roccat Kone XP im Test: Diese Gaming-Maus kann mehr als nur gut aussehen!*


----------



## Ampere (29. März 2022)

Ich habe diese Maus auch seit 4 Tagen im Einsatz und bin mehr als zufrieden. Vom Fleck weg hat alles geklappt. Nur das Synchronisieren von Desktop und Maus geht etwas lahm. Aber kein Vergleich zu meiner alten Doppelklick geplagten Razer Basilisc V1.


----------



## MementoMori83 (30. März 2022)

Einerseits mag ich die Roccat Kone sehr. Zur Zeit benutze ich die Roccat Kone Aimo. 
Design aber vor allem die Ergonomie überzeugen mich auf ganzer Linie. 

Der neue, hier nun vorgestellte Nachfolger ist beeindruckend. 
Das Design finde ich super und auch die Features überzeugen. 

Allerdings habe ich nun bereits mit meiner 2. Roccat Maus das Problem, dass das Mausrad nach relativ kurzer Zeit nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert.
Und das ist für mich ein absolutes no go in diesem Preissegment
und hat leider auch dazu geführt, dass ich Roccat in Sachen Qualität und Verarbeitung bei Mäusen nicht mehr vertrauen kann. 
Sprich.. 
Beim herunter scrollen scrollt die Maus immer wieder hoch und umgekehrt. 
Mir ist bewusst, dass man dieses Problem selber fixen könnte, allerdings ginge das einher mit Garantieverlust. 
Oder man könnte sie möglicherweise umtauschen, zumindest in einem gewissen Zeitraum. 

Es wäre natürlich wünschenswert und schön, wenn Roccat nach all den Jahren dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen hätte. 
Aber auf ein 3. Experiment habe ich bei einem Preis von 90 Euro wenig Lust. 

Schade, denn ansonsten wäre diese Maus ganz sicher in Zukunft in meinem Besitz.


----------

